# Best pde5 inhibitors, new ones better than Viagra?



## TheHardOne (Apr 10, 2015)

What are the best ones out there nowa days? Discuss!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cialis by far not even close. last longer less sides helps bph prostate stuff blood pressure etc. and cheap


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 24, 2019)

Icariin's aka Epimedium 98% (Horny Goat weed)

The lower % will not work anywhere near as well.  The 98% mostly comes from China, and is much pricier.  Dosaging is 100-300mgs ED.

The version you want will be yellow in color, the brown colored raws is not a high quality %


----------

